# Adrian Lower



## evansfra (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

Wondered if anyone could share thier IVF experiences with Adrian Lower in Harley Street? Thinking of having IVF with him.

Thanks,
EFx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Adrian Lower used to be at the ISIS Colchester.  I did 3 IVFs with him there a few years back and he also operated on me twice.  The IVF didn't work for me but even so I would fully recommend him.


----------

